# Taking a road trip, what should I look for?



## kellakk (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, as the title says I'm taking a road trip soon through multiple western states. I'll be going up to to Yellowstone and Grand Teton from my home in Southern California, then going to NorCal from there. I'll be going for about two weeks and will be stopping and hiking frequently. Anything special that I should look for, or any particular habitat that I should search to find interesting arthropods?


----------

